# Rhinestone templates



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have followed this topic for some time now and have recently purchased the WinPc2020Pro software to cut templates. Well I have been playing for quite sometime now and can't get my cutter to cut round circles. I using a Vinyl Express cutter, a new 60 degree blade with Graphtec pink template material. Downforce 250 to 300 grams. I have adjusted the offset the full range and double cut and still egg shaped holes. It almost seems like the blade stretches the material thus an oval hole. If I reduce the down force it seems to cut round but far from cutting deep enough to be able to weed. Any ideas? Maybe a different template material? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Too much downforce will cause the material to stretch. So you did the right thing by reducing the force. You will want to make sure your blade is extended far enough then to cut through the material. Also, you may want to have the cutter retrace the design more than once. If you duplicate your design right on top of itself, the cutter will cut each circle twice.


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Scott I'll keep playing, was hoping to get some design cut so I could set up at our county Fair in two weeks. I got my software and stones from you. There is not much in the way of info on Rhinestones in the owner manual of the WinPc 2010pro, is there anyplace I can download it? Thanks Terry


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Terry! Are you looking for a soft copy of the WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 rhinestone manual (a supplemental manual the manufacturer did not include in the packaging) or other general information on applying rhinestones? Just let me know and I'll help you out with what you need. 

Edit: I just emailed you the supplemental manual.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

what is the cut velocity at?might try slowing that down just a bit too.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of using that same material for stencils. Anyone using it with the CE 5000-60? How do you like it and what settings do you use.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> I'm thinking of using that same material for stencils. Anyone using it with the CE 5000-60? How do you like it and what settings do you use.


That material is Anchor Stencil,, that's the brand name for it and its intended use is for stencils.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I'm thinking of using that same material for stencils. Anyone using it with the CE 5000-60? How do you like it and what settings do you use.


I have the same cutter and use the green Hartco 425 for rhinestone stencils and sandblast masking. The cutter works great on this material.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Terry.....What holder and blade are you using for stencil cutting? Will the ones that came with the cutter work or would a different angle blade work better. Thanks.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I am using the red top holder and the 60 degree blade. I did get one of the clean cut blades but haven't seen it make any difference yet but all I've cut with it so far is the "test" cut on the panel display to get the depth and down forse down.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Terry...sorry to be a pain but what is the setting on your panel for the downforce. When I cut vinyl mine is at 15. I know that it's in relationship to the blade extention from the holder and just wondering what you are using for your stencils.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

With the red top holder and the 60 degree blade, my downforce is set at 20 for cutting the green Hartco material. If looking for this material by name, specify the Hartco 425


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> With the red top holder and the 60 degree blade, my downforce is set at 20 for cutting the green Hartco material. If looking for this material by name, specify the Hartco 425


On my Graphtec the force is set at 20 as well. 
(hartco425 material - 60° blade)


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Mrs. Bacon and Terry. This will save me a lot of time trying different settings and taking asprin when setting up. Darn..another question. What SW are you using. I was thinking either the IdesignR CE or the ACS design. Both are around $400. Any input?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use the KNK studio with my groove-e cutter.
(the ACS is very similar and will work w/ the Graphtec Ce5000-60)
SandyM can explain the differences between the two.
(I will be taking a class w/ her this next week because I am still a newbie to this software.)

I also use the FuntimeDelux2010 with my Graphtec.
(I am still learning this program too)


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate picking a software for a task such as rhinestones. They all tout their benifits and all look "fantastic'" in their own eyes. I just want something that will allow me to make simple name or vector graphic stencils. No frills needed than you. Am I asking too much or too little for my 400 bucks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

No you are not asking to much,,,,


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I hate picking a software for a task such as rhinestones. They all tout their benifits and all look "fantastic'" in their own eyes. I just want something that will allow me to make simple name or vector graphic stencils. No frills needed than you. Am I asking too much or too little for my 400 bucks.


 Actualy, if that is all you want, then your wanting to pay too much. The ACS proram is supposed to be pretty good for the money, but I do everything with Corel Draw X4 and Funtime Deluxe 2010 which together with Luis's macro"FDO2P", cost me just under $250. Actualy, the only reason I use funtime is making rhinestone lettering but if you just want single line fonts, Corel Draw X4 has a center line trace funtion that will make pretty good single line letters and numbers to use for rhinestones. I can do the images for rhinestones without the macro, FDO2P, but it does save a lot of time like the Funtime does for lettering.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used a few templates so far and as of now the best I have used is the hartco 425. It brushes the easiest, weeds the easiest and does not have to much glue on the back which is the biggest key factor!! If you use one of the materials that have to much adhesive on the back you will be in for some trouble in the future. I have had to recreate all of my templates with the hartco 425. When we do event it is outside and can get very hot in the Fla sun. Well with our past material it's glue gets hot and sticky again. Which then spreads to the holes for the stones. Nightmare when this happens. We use the baking soda technique which does help some but still a pain in the butt as all of the stones will not pull up and the baking soda only works for about 10 min before you need to apply more. We have not had this issue at all with the 425. We also have a few other materials to test out that Scott, Sandy and Mrs. B have sent. Will update when we have time to test them out. Also, make sure you are doing 2 rotations on the cut and it will help with your weeding. These are the results we are getting with the 425 for weeding right now. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Matt....what SW are you using for creating stencils? I would like to have one SW that also has a plug-in for my cutter. Like my AI and Coral.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree the Repostionable glue on the back of the material is nasty in hot weather,, and we get no where as hot as florida,,,I cant even imagine.

I have tested any new or old template material I can get my hands on for years,, and I always come back to Hartco green rubber, Untill something else comes along to test.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Sandy. I've been going back and forth with this. Just want a SW that I can do rhinestone names in different fonts and maybe a vector graphic thrown in for good measure. Need it to send to my Graphtec to cut and that's it!! I've been going between the ACS design studio and the I-DesignR from Graphtec. They seem to be about the same. How is your ACS with things like help videos. I know that your always on here to help so that is a big plus. Your thoughts please?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

This is the thread where the functions missing from iDesignR were listed:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112.html

And then I posted the list in #10 on page 1 and the rest in #40 on page 3.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> This is the thread where the functions missing from iDesignR were listed:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112.html
> 
> And then I posted the list in #10 on page 1 and the rest in #40 on page 3.



Here are the permalinks for quick reference … J
Post #10
“significant things missing from I-DesignR”
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112.html#post557490

post #40 
“Here are the additional ones “
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112-3.html#post559794


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies! I will review but am leaning to ACS. I just want it simple. I'm an engineer by degree and have 4 patents in printer tractors but not in software so I like it as easy as possible. Just call me lazy.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt, Is the adhesive a medium tack on the Hartco 425?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> Thank you ladies! I will review but am leaning to ACS. I just want it simple. I'm an engineer by degree and have 4 patents in printer tractors but not in software so I like it as easy as possible. Just call me lazy.


Why don't you download a trial of winpcsign 2010 or funtime and you can see for yourself what the software will or will not do for you,, that is something that ACS won't let you do or actually any other software for that matter. This way you can be hands on instead of just looking at videos.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You can download a trial version of KNK Studio, which is the same software as ACS Studio, but without the Hatch Fill feature. Otherwise all other features work. You cannot save files and you cannot copy an image unless you use Layout>Array, but otherwise all other features work. It's on Accugraphic's web site, under Downloads.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> Why don't you download a trial of winpcsign 2010 or funtime and you can see for yourself what the software will or will not do for you,, that is something that ACS won't let you do .....


 
You have made a mistake.

There IS a demo of the ACS/KNK software.

And here it is.... 
http://scrapbookdiecutter.com/?page_id=8

Then, clik on the very first download. 



Here is the demo of winpc
http://www.rhinestonedesignz.com/co...untime-Deluxe-Pro-2010-and-WinPCSIGN-Pro-2010


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

very good then you have 2 softwares to evaluate


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> very good then you have 2 softwares to evaluate


 
The more the better. 

Maybe idesignR will take the hint.
Or...is there a "demo" of this somewhere out there?


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm using the regular holder with a 60 degree blade. I have


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm using the holder that came with the machine with a 60 degree blade. Have gotten the holes a lot rounder by decreasing down force but there is still room for improvement.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> Thanks Sandy. I've been going back and forth with this. Just want a SW that I can do rhinestone names in different fonts and maybe a vector graphic thrown in for good measure. Need it to send to my Graphtec to cut and that's it!! I've been going between the ACS design studio and the I-DesignR from Graphtec. They seem to be about the same. How is your ACS with things like help videos. I know that your always on here to help so that is a big plus. Your thoughts please?


Our ACS works well with the Graphtec, and when you need help, Sandy Mc C is there to help!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> The more the better.
> 
> Maybe idesignR will take the hint.
> Or...is there a "demo" of this somewhere out there?


As far as I know, iDesignR does not have a demo version available.
This is the program I bought.
It works okay but if I were to do it again I would buy something else.
I'm not real happy with the lettering capabilities and it has no fill function.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright...ready to pull the triger. ACS studio, Hartco 425, transfer tape, backing board and some rhinestones to be decided. (any advice here). I figure around 700 bucks to get going. This "bling thing" had better bring in some "money madness".


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

$700.00 seems a little expensive Chuck


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

SW around 400....hartco around 80.....transfer tape around 20......backer board around 10 and rhinestones around 200. What you think??


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the $700 is a figure for the software and supplies. depending on what quanities of what product are purchased, this could be a high or low figure. If getting the ACS software and a roll of the expel material, he would have little left over for rhinestone,shirt,Hartco material and the heat transfer tape. It all depends on what you are looking to accomplish and how you go about it.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> SW around 400....hartco around 80.....transfer tape around 20......backer board around 10 and rhinestones around 200. What you think??


 What are you going to put the rhinestones on?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> SW around 400....hartco around 80.....transfer tape around 20......backer board around 10 and rhinestones around 200. What you think??


 
I think that you will get Sandy McCauleys "support package" w/ your purchase.

NOW THAT’S a GREAT DEAL!

I need to find out exactly what it entails now, as she adds more things from time to time.


I LOVE SandyM's support...it is some of the BEST in the business.



ok..I found the current specials. "support package"

With the Purchase of KNK Studio GE :
Two newest videos: Manual Tracing 2 and Auto-Tracing for KNK/ACS/DM
Invitations to join 2 Yahoo groups reserved for my own customers called KNK Studio GE and ILoveKNK
Assistance with any designing needs… you get stuck on a file… you can just email it to me and I’ll tell you what you need to do.

With the Purchase of ACS Design Studio
Three hours of phone/VNC classes
Any 14 of the downloadable videos sold: (_go to the website to see these.  (they are awesome, I have them all)_
Assistance with any designing needs… you get stuck on a file… you can just email it to me and I’ll tell you what you need to do.


Almost 100 free videos too! 
(as well as a few for purchase)


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll drink to that, Ashamutt!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Boomerbabe said:


> Matt, Is the adhesive a medium tack on the Hartco 425?


Not sure on the exacts of the Hartco. I would call it a medium tack. Not to much glue which is the key factor. Hope this helps.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> no 3 hour course _needed_


 
One does not "need" the one-on-one courses concerning ACS/KNK software unless one "wants" them.
It is simply offered.
(And, man, they are GREAT, helpful and packed full of knowledge.....and they usually go over & above the time limit!) 

Yes, Funtimedeluxe 2010(109.00)(very similar to winpc sign/same company) is great too.
The videos are nice as well.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Didn't mean to start a war here.  As I have said in my posts. I would like something simple that will cut right to my Graphtec without going through hoops and circles. Simple designs, mostly names. Brush them little suckers into the holes, cover them with sticky tape and press those shiny things onto a shirt. Bling, blang nobody gets hurt and we all make money.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

PS...you have all been great to help me out with this. It shows how involved you all are with this business. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Didn't mean to start a war here.  As I have said in my posts. I would like something simple that will cut right to my Graphtec without going through hoops and circles. Simple designs, mostly names. Brush them little suckers into the holes, cover them with sticky tape and press those shiny things onto a shirt. Bling, blang nobody gets hurt and we all make money.


 
LOL!
No wars of any kind here. 

People just love software and the kind that they use, that's all.

I like things (software/systems) that are simple and fast as well!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> PS...you have all been great to help me out with this. It shows how involved you all are with this business. Thanks a bunch.


Not a war just stating the facts.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing that hasn't been made readily apparent is the rhinestones you purchase are important. They are not all created equal. When I first started playing with rhinestones, I got a great deal on some cheap ones and was satisfied with them when I was hand placing them for some shirts I made for my wife but when I started making some templates, I found them unsuitable for what I wanted. The biggest problem was the glue on the back. Some weren't completly covered with the glue which was easy to cull when hand placing them but the worst problems were caused by glue kinda sticking out to the side of the rhinestones making them larger than most of the rest and causing them to not fit into the holes or stick in them once you got them in place. Do some homework and get the better rhinestones and rhinestude or nailheads. I get mine now from a forum member and at a good price too.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Terry. Care to share the members name and how I can order? What is the best size stone to use for...lets say a name on a shirt. I already have people asking me to let them know when I'm up and running.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There really isnt a common size that everyone uses,, we will all,have a different answer for you..
I can tell you my commom size for my customer orders are 75 % of the time 10ss or 3mm

You will achieve the highest detail in designs using smaller stones 2mm 6ss

Dont forget to try some rhinestuds too,, as they are beautiful.. as well


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Terry. You can always find stones cheaper everywhere. However, sometimes with the price you sacrifice quality. There are many different stones out there. I always recommend to buy a few small gross from the supplier and see the quality before purchasing a large order. You also always want someone you work well with and takes care of you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Speaking of good price. Check the prices in this link: SS10
That is just for SS10 size. The other sizes are pretty cheap too.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Lnfortun said:


> Speaking of good price. Check the prices in this link: SS10
> That is just for SS10 size. The other sizes are pretty cheap too.


I was just looking at their site as they are local to me and I am in a bit of a pinch for an event I am doing next weekend. Anyone tried the stones from Mesa?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binab said:


> I was just looking at their site as they are local to me and I am in a bit of a pinch for an event I am doing next weekend. Anyone tried the stones from Mesa?


I got some samples at a show last year and have used a few. They are okay. Not fabulous, but will probably work fine for you.


----------

